
Correlating Sci-Hub Data with World Bank Indicators and Academic Use - gedankenstuecke
https://thewinnower.com/papers/4715-correlating-the-sci-hub-data-with-world-bank-indicators-and-identifying-academic-use
======
smoyer
Another article I read recently stated that it's simply much easier to use
SciHub to search a vast trove of papers than it is using the individual
tools/websites of those holding these research papers hostage behind their
subscriptions.

~~~
aaron695
This would only be if you are not in University.

Universities search (While crap) will be far superior than anything Scihub
could ever ever pull off.

And as mentioned Google Scholar is open to everyone and quite good anyway so
not sure of the issue?

Sounds more like propaganda.

~~~
gedankenstuecke
Author of the post here: I know no researcher in the life sciences who's using
the university search systems. Instead people are mostly using Pubmed or
Google Scholar.

But that doesn't solve the access: Finding the PDF you want on the publishers
website can be a huge pain. So people just paste the DOI/Pubmed-ID etc. into
Sci-Hub to get right to the PDF.

Hope that makes some sense :-)

~~~
wutf
You are just one person.. I don't have to do anything to access articles other
than instantly visit the article page and download the PDF in one or two
clicks.

------
return0
I still think that data represents simply which countries found out first
about sci-hub. There was a science article showing that it's used nearly
everywhere now, because it's actually easier to use

~~~
gedankenstuecke
I guess up to a point that's also the case, but it's harder to quantify when
they found out about it. And sure, it's used basically world-wide by now, but
there are still inter-country differences that aren't only explained by the
time people learned about sci-hub :-)

